# Breeder in PA



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Morning,

I pulled up Breeders from the AKC in PA that are not too far away from our home and was wondering whether or not any of you on SM might have some information/experience with those listed. I did find some information that was listed here last evening about Kewpie Dolls which is not all that far from our home and those who posted were very positive. However, before I call the Breeder, any informaiton on this list would be most appreciated.

Candlewyk Maltese - Janet Licate, Carlisle, PA
Ultra - Janet McCarty - Manchester, PA
Bevway - Beverly Quilliam - West Chester, PA
Chris Mar - Christine Yates - Hatfield, PA

Thank you and have a great day.

Snuggles Mom


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't know about any of those breeders, but Chrisman Maltese is also in PA. East Stroudsburg


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would stay awy from Kewpie Dolls. She is just breeding pet quality Maltese so she is a backyard breeder.

http://www.kewpiedollsmaltese.com/index.html

A great place to start would be the American Maltese Association's breeder's list. A number of the names you got from the AKC are on that list:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br..._List_03-16.pdf

Personally, if I lived in Pennsylvania, it would be a no brainer. I'd get a puppy from Josymir Maltese. A number of our members have puppies from them and they are wonderful. Here's a recent thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=29809


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know much about any of them, but Janet Licate seems to have a good reputation for breeding quality dogs. She got honored as the top breeder of 2004 because 11 champions of her breeding were finished that year. I have seen the pictures and they are beautiful. I know one of the breeders who bought one of her dogs and I have a lot of respect for her, so by association... to me this suggests something positive about Candlewyck. She doesn't have a website (that I have been able to find) and this means she is not as well known to folks like us as other top breeders, but she does seem to be well known to her fellow show breeders.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not purchase a dog out of Candlewyck lines if the dogs are still out of a particular pedigree...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't know anything about the genetics behind the Candlewyck dogs. I do know that I saw one at a show in Canada and he was very beautiful!

Again, I don't know anything about Kewpie Doll maltese but I have seen her dogs on another website (www.perleblanche.com). I spoke to a lady who had a Maltese from Kewpie Doll but I believe she returned her for personal reasons. She said the Maltese was very cute but I have no information on the genetics aspects.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for offering your information regarding my search for a reputable Breeder here in Pa. The lady who is the Kewpie Dolls Breeder happends to live in the closest proximity to us and there have been pros and cons stated on this Forum about her. I read her information on her website and it says that she has been breeding Maltese for 35 years. That appears to be a pretty long time for a breeder to be breeding dogs. I would imagine that after so many years that she had a pretty good reputation. I did give her a call and left a message yesterday and hopefully she will call me back.

Thanks again for replying to me question. I appreciate all the input so far that I have received.

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

Ladysmom said:


> I would stay awy from Kewpie Dolls. She is just breeding pet quality Maltese so she is a backyard breeder.
> 
> http://www.kewpiedollsmaltese.com/index.html
> 
> ...


Have you heard of Luvshire’s Maltese in PA? Are they reputable? They are in PA also and fairly close to us. 
I have contacted at least 8 breeders in the last few weeks recommended either here or the AKC and AMA websites, but have had little luck getting responses. The two who did respond were way above our price range and none of the others emailed back. We want a reputable breeder because our little Kip had medical issues and don‘t want another pup go through that - it is too heartbreaking.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just read a post from 2008 and I do not remember EVER contacting the Breeder Kewpie Dolls Maltese since I had never heard of her. No sure how that happened but that was not ME!! I was not even looking for a Maltese at that time.


----------

